# Sharpening tiny drills



## mklotz (Jan 2, 2010)

The best way to sharpen small drills is to buy them by the dozen and discard the dull and broken ones.

Nevertheless, there's always the inevitable late Saturday shop session where you break your only #64 drill and you're dead in the water until you can order a new one on Monday.
Then it's nice to have a way to touch up a buggered drill.

Here's an approach I use on those rare occasions. Its operation depends on the fact that, for very small drills, there is no need to try to make a conical point as found on larger drills. Simple flat facets that create the cutting edges are all that is needed. (In some senses, this jig embodies the same principle that gemstone diamond faceters use, albeit with only a single faceting angle.)

The device consists of a small pin vise fitted into a piece of aluminum angle.







The pin vise is free to rotate about its axis and, when properly oriented, can be locked in place with the small black plastic finger knob where the arms of the L meet. After mounting the drill in the pin vise collet, the pin vise is rotated to align the drill web with the line where the two arms of the L meet.

Then it's a simple matter of turning the assembly over and stroking the drill along a grinding stone as shown in the following photo...






The top of the angle should be horizontal so a spacer the same height as the grind stone is used. (At my desk, my calculator was handy. In the shop, a block of aluminum is used.)

Now to create the matching facet on the other side of the drill tip, it's a simple matter of flipping the fixture over and repeating the operation...






Inspect the tip with a loupe. If the facets aren't quite equal, a quick swipe or two will fix it. Since the drill to stone angles are preserved by the jig, you won't have multiple facets.

Credit where credit is due...

This jig was made by and given to me by Norm Wells, the most prolific tool maker in our local metalworking club, SCHSM (see my sig for its URL). I'm not certain if the design is Norm's. I seem to remember seeing something similar in a magazine but I could be remembering diamond faceting tools - a mind is a terrible thing to lose.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 2, 2010)

That's a neat little tool, Marv.
I just might have to make one up tomorrow ;D

And quite timely. I have a couple small drills that could use a touch up, and a couple broken ones that need a new point.

I had been considering the one on John Moran's site (gadgetbuilder). I think this will be quicker.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## putputman (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW!!!!! Such a simple solution to a difficult task. Thanks Marv, that is well worth a Karma point.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 2, 2010)

i knew somebody had an idea around here for those itybity bits  and it dont surprise me that marv would be the one with the idea
thanks a bunch marv im on it  :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: many bows to ya oh great one Thm:


----------



## SBWHART (Jan 3, 2010)

Great Idea Marv, thanks for passing on, that's on my to do list.

Stew


----------



## BigBore (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Marv. You are a true and loyal follower of the K.I.S.S. method. *K*eep *I*t *S*imply *S*imple or how ever you say it. I have this one bookmarked to my _ShopTips_ file.

Ed


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 3, 2010)

Finally, someone who knows how to spell "loupe"..
; )

I have one very similar to that somewhere around here. Been so long since I've used it I may 
have forgotten how to implement it! 

Dean


----------



## mklotz (Jan 4, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Finally, someone who knows how to spell "loupe"..



Yeah, and I don't use a spell checker either.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 5, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I don't use a spell checker either.



Neither do the folks in China. I have one from there. "Loop".

My German one says "Lupe". But, they speak a different language, you know.


----------



## mklotz (Jan 5, 2010)

Loupe is the French spelling.

English is a bastardization of Old German, Anglo Saxon and, thanks to William the Conqueror, French, so it shouldn't be any surprise that modern English is filled with French terms.

I'm not so put off by gear heads who struggle with French but I do wish they'd learn to spell some of the terms specific to the hobby. "Verticle" is just one example.


----------



## jack.39 (Jan 5, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> ........ "Verticle" is just one example........



Partical, guage, anceint, gaurantee, recieve, what's a "spell checker"? jack


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Jan 5, 2010)

Marv That give a 90 deg point if the sliding surface is same hight as the stone. 
Right? A little higher and it would get close to the 118 .  Not that anyone 
would see it. 
  ...lew...


----------



## mklotz (Jan 5, 2010)

Adjust as needed, Lew. I didn't think about tip angle when I set up the photo. Plus, as you surmise, it doesn't matter all that much for these tiny drills.


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 6, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I'm not so put off by gear heads who struggle with French but I do wish they'd learn to spell some of the terms specific to the hobby. "Verticle" is just one example.



Verticle... You speeled that rong, Marv.

I'm about to the point where I would be happy with capitalization and punctuation;

i found the thing i though was like your sharpener it is really for sharpening gravers i dont use it very often it is easier to just do it by hand on an arkansas stone but i like youre idea it is something i will make to for those small drills i usually just buy extras in the sizes i use often there, that is, back on topic i think at, least it should be

dw


(a big)


----------



## mklotz (Jan 6, 2010)

Between my webpage, metalworking club and the various fora I read, I have to process a lot of written material in a day. If the writer is a native English speaker, I invoke two rules... 

If there is no capitalization or punctuation, I stop reading immediately.

If there are three egregious spelling/grammar errors in the first sentence, I stop reading. (It's frankly amazing how frequently this situation occurs.)

If folks care so little about what they're writing, I don't have any regret about caring too little to waste my time decoding their scribblings.


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 6, 2010)

Have you been listening to the younger TV announcers lately? Abysmal.
And here is a graver sharpener.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 6, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If there is no capitalization or punctuation, I stop reading immediately.
> 
> If there are three egregious spelling/grammar errors in the first sentence, I stop reading.



Aha! Thanks Marv! I now have the code!

lets sea, al I gots do is...o!...fergot to capitoliz'd.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 6, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> If there is no capitalization or punctuation, I stop reading immediately.
> ...
> 
> If folks care so little about what they're writing, I don't have any regret about caring too little to waste my time decoding their scribblings.



I thought I was the only one who did this...


----------



## BillC. (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone heard of a 'wishbone' drill sharpener? I bit and bought one a long time ago and it is a marvel in simplicity and sharpens drill bits down to your own personal limit in size. I'll post some photos if anyone may desire to possibly duplicate one - easy to conceive, fabricate and use.....and you must use a loupe too with it.

Bill C.


----------



## shred (Jan 6, 2010)

I try to read most of what's put before me, but I do also tend to glaze over very poor text, especially if I think the writer "should know better". It has caught me stereotyping though; long ago I did some volunteer work with head trauma patients. A few of them had extreme difficulty even forming words, let alone intelligible sentences, but had all manner of intelligent thoughts they were struggling to communicate. It was both shocking to me and sad at the same time.


----------



## Orrin (Jan 6, 2010)

> I'm not so put off by gear heads who struggle with French but I do wish they'd learn to spell some of the terms specific to the hobby. "Verticle" is just one example.



Then there are machinists who don't even know how to spell the name of their trade. When they say they are machinests I can't help but wonder...

Orrin


----------



## rake60 (Jan 6, 2010)

i learned how to sharpen drill bits from a cranky old foreman

he was upset with my lack of skill and handed me a dull 1-1/4" bit
telling me that the cutting edge had to be sharp and everything else 
should be as supportive as possible to that edge but must be ground
for clearance 

it's very easy to do on that scale
once you can perfect that it is easy to scale down to
successfully grind smaller and smaller bits

rick
_
*(True story! Just checking to see if anyone is paying attention.)*_
stickpoke ----


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 7, 2010)

Rick, looks like your post will not be read. 

Sorry boss.

Dean


----------



## rake60 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know.
Someday I might learn to behave myself.
Or not...

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's see...

illiteracy
Learning disabilities
Dyslexia
Nonnative speakers
Head injury
Exited 3rd grade to support family
Progressive dementia
Failing eyesight
Multiple sclerosis
Muscular dystrophy
Arthritis
Alzheimer's
Old age

Gee.... you guys are right. There simply are no valid excuses for bad form with a keyboard. Thanks for making me aware that these folks have nothing to contribute.... I might have wasted time thinking they just might teach me something. Glad we got that all cleared up..... Anyone wanna go pick wings off a few flies?

Steve


----------



## BillC. (Jan 7, 2010)

If You Can Raed Tihs, You Msut Be Raelly Smrat:

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteers be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.

Sooooo Whaaaat? If it's understood, who cares? Our children are taught 'another language' in public schools now so what about that? Yes, it's picking fly crap out of the pepper...hehehehe

"Wishbone Drill Sharpener"? But the first suggestion is the best - throw the dull ones away!

Bill C.


----------



## Artie (Jan 7, 2010)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Let's see...
> 
> illiteracy
> Learning disabilities
> ...



Steve, this is probably the best post of this, 'well off topic', thread. Sure, lets stop reading what people have to offer because we dont like the way they articulate with a keyboard. So, some folk dont use the keyboard well, does this marginalise the value of their life experience? Probably does, cause we know everything anyway.... ;D

We all make choices, I choose to listen, and work through disabilities (or whatever...laziness??), so I may 'hear' what others have to say, regardless of how well (or not) I can spell or speak.

In my opinion, those who state that they choose not to make the effort, are saying more about themselves than those who dont do so well with a keyboard.

Just my 02 worth.... im not even sure why Im posting here... put this thread back on topic Mr Moderator... (please).... ;D

By the way Marv, nice simple tool, I like it..

Artie


----------



## ksouers (Jan 7, 2010)

Steve,
Your point is well taken. But the reverse is also true. The reader may have issues that prevent them from reading the post.

Four years ago I suffered a left-hemisphere stroke. This is the side of the brain that interprets language, thought, writing, reasoning etc. All the logical thinking is processed here. The stroke was minor in nature but the injury it left is very real.

Even with properly formed writing it can sometimes, not always, be difficult for me to figure out what is being said. But without at least basic punctuation and capitalization it can be damned near impossible.

For what it's worth I've seen very few examples of posts here that I could not read. But this is not the only forum I visit. I've seen people ask a question but write an entire treatise as though they were texting from their phone. No caps, no punctuation and everything was abbreviated. They will go on for paragraphs describing their particular problem in this manner. In my particular situation, these are unreadable. My brain just sees random letters that make no sense.

Before the stroke this was not an issue.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 7, 2010)

Kevin,

Whilst I appreciate your comments, in my humble opinion they in no way excuse the elitist and condescending tone this thread has taken.

I would like to apologise to all here for whom English is not their 1st language and to those who struggle with the written word.

We are all here because we want to share our experiences in our hobby and I for one welcome the content and intent of almost all posts and threads in our forum.

Enough said.

Back on track - as Rick said if you can sharpen a big drill by hand, which I think is one greater than 1 inch or 25 mm, then the smaller ones fall into line reasonably well with a little patience and practice.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Alan J. Richer (Jan 7, 2010)

> Anyone heard of a 'wishbone' drill sharpener?



Please do post a photograph or three, and instructions on its use was well. This sounds like a good addition to the shop, and good for those drills I don't care to inflict the Darex on...

             Alan


----------



## BillC. (Jan 7, 2010)

Alan J. Richer  said:
			
		

> Please do post a photograph or three, and instructions on its use was well. This sounds like a good addition to the shop, and good for those drills I don't care to inflict the Darex on...
> 
> Alan



Will do, this afternoon; I'm at work now....

Bill C.


----------

